# Jet 1211 VS wood Lathe



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jet 1221VS wood lathe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LB8l4v6_fxI

Have no other information other than video.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have to click on price to get a quote:

http://www.tools-plus.com/jet-719200.html

First place found on the web, still not listed on Jet tools site. Yes, Jet trying to compete with Delta mini. 
Think mini lathes out selling full size lathes because not that many full size lathes out there under $1,000. Have no idea whether Delta's EVS lathe better than Jet 1221 looks little beefier than Delta's. At the end of the day both lathes will sell well.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah that definitely looks like an attempt to go head to head with the Delta 46-460. There really is a need for an electronic variable speed lathe in that 500-2000 dollar range. All you have are a couple of Reeves drive offerings and manual pulley changes. This Jet offering looks nice. I much prefer the controls near the tailstock as opposed to the headstock.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

could be a winner…1 hp,reversable,lets see how much Jet prices it…maybe they will do an introductory offer that will be enticing…


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

$799 or thereabouts everywhere I've seen it. It's a pretty nice midi lathe to be sure. Jet's going to have to get it closer to the Delta's $699 price point though if they really want to compete. The feature set for the 2 is so similar. I'd go with the Jet just because I know that company's still around and making parts, whereas Delta is a black hole right now.


----------

